

Australia's first Muslim frontbencher abused for taking oath on Koran - i386
http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/political-news/shame-shame-shame-australias-first-muslim-frontbencher-abused-for-taking-oath-on-koran-20130702-2p8l2.html

======
neoludite
Facebook comments should not be news. They are the graffiti of this
generation, meaningless.

------
keyle
I'm sorry, what does this have to do HERE?

